# PLEASE HELP....Wildgame innovations camera



## hunter eric

I have a IR 4 Wilgame innovation camera (bought locally and like a moron a didnt keep the receipt) which I cant get to work.
All settings are correct, the red motion sensor light comes on but the camera does not take a picture.
Has anyone else had something like this to happen.
Any ideas as to what it may be?


----------



## rhbama3

hunter eric said:


> I have a IR 4 Wilgame innovation camera (bought locally and like a moron a didnt keep the receipt) which I cant get to work.
> All settings are correct, the red motion sensor light comes on but the camera does not take a picture.
> Has anyone else had something like this to happen.
> Any ideas as to what it may be?



I'm not familiar with that particular model but i would check if the sd card is locked or needs formatting first.


----------



## hunter eric

This may be a dumb question but.....
I notice on their website it says to use up to a 2GB sd card and the card i have in it is 8 GB.
Would that make it not take pictures?


----------



## rhbama3

hunter eric said:


> This may be a dumb question but.....
> I notice on their website it says to use up to a 2GB sd card and the card i have in it is 8 GB.
> Would that make it not take pictures?



Very possible.


----------



## vanillagorilla

yep get a smaller card. something to do with the memory processing. get a 2gb and u should be good to go. if not buy another camera and wait a couple of days take back the one that does not work and get your money back. quick and easy way to have a camera that works.


----------



## hunter eric

Thanks


----------



## Chris Horsman

Eric, I had the same problem. I stopped fooling with it and took it back. I tryed all sizes of card, no cards and even tryed contacting the company. Nothing nada nought. So I got my money back and I`ll never do buisness with them again


----------



## auburndeerhunter

yea i can tell by there tv show this is a bad company......


----------



## BIGHORN26

You beat me to it AUBURNDEERHUNTER!! Those guys are a joke by all accounts in my book!!!!


----------



## ts602

Wildview was the worst camera I've ever had.I took mine back and got my money back.


----------



## wildlifepro

As with most all trail cams they are made overseas and the wildgame units are pretty much junk.I had a friend that builds cameras  show me a component search he did on a few different models,and saw how cheap the chinese parts were on low grade quality really were.They are a marketing company and not much goes into  quality.


----------



## rhbama3

ts602 said:


> Wildview was the worst camera I've ever had.I took mine back and got my money back.



Wildview is owned by Stealthcam.
Wild Game Innovations is a different company if i remember correctly, they started out as Timber Eye and their first camera was the Remington Ghost. Now THAT was a horrible trailcam!


----------



## bowtie

not trying to make a bad statement.....but you get what you pay for...that is the reason i went to homebrews....you just can't beat them....i don't want to guess if i'm going to get his picture....i know i'm going to get his picture....


----------



## misguided

*is has a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy slow trigger*

i mean really slow. you can walk by it a dozen times and yes red light will flash but not take a pic.  i do not like mine at all. my old moultrie is much better.  i will never buy another WGI camera again.  for $20 more you can do much better.


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep....Watched their hunt show once and would NEVER buy anything those bozos tried to sell !!

I can't believe they get air time on the Outdoor Channel!!


----------



## joshb311

I have to agree with the others on this thread. I have a Wildgame X6CG and it has disappointing performance to say the least. I bought it because of the compact size and decent price for the features it had, but now I know I should have spent 20 or 30 bones more and bought a camera that's more than a overpriced paperweight.


----------



## Golightly

*Great cameras for me!*

Sorry to hear you guys have had trouble.  I have had great success with mine for over a year.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN

Love the 8 cameras I have as well........ Put a 2Gig card in it and let it eat !!!!!


----------



## choot'em

I have the same camera and love it. Im going to buy another one when they go on sale in august.


----------



## hunter eric

Well, ive got one to sell you


----------



## johnbrowder

Got the flash model from Wally World and had to exchange it 2 times before they told me there was a recall on thoses models. They took the rest off the shelf. Mine would not flash at night time. Ask for a refund or exchange, even without a receipt a good store will do it.


----------



## 130class

I enjoyed mine till it was stolen. I had no complaints. I did notice that I could not transfer the card from my personal camara so I just dedicated two cards for the Wildgame. 

I upgraded to stealthcam which allows me format any card, but for the money Wildgame is a good camara.


----------



## tail_slider3d

guy on the club has one that cost him almost 200.  My 50 dollar moltrie (which isnt a great camera by any means) blows it out of the water


----------



## Seth carter

hunter eric said:


> I have a IR 4 Wilgame innovation camera (bought locally and like a moron a didnt keep the receipt) which I cant get to work.
> All settings are correct, the red motion sensor light comes on but the camera does not take a picture.
> Has anyone else had something like this to happen.
> Any ideas as to what it may be?



i have one thats doing the same thing


----------



## bhdawgs

Take or send it back if the mem card issue doesnt fix it.  I bought two last year, one worked fine and the other quit working when the temps started getting below freezing.  Mailed it back to the company and they sent me a brand new one in the package...well I decided to take it back to Bass Pro and they let me exchange it for a brand new Moultrie I -55.  Its a much better camera and only about $20 more.


----------

